# Need clarification on code 99217



## knperry (Nov 27, 2012)

Can any one help me understand the description for the code 99217?  In the CPT book the description says:

99217     Observation care discharge day management (This code is to be utilized by the physician to report all services provided to a patient on discharge from "observation status" if the discharge is on other than the initial date of "observaton status."  To report services to a patient designated as observation status or "inpatient status" and discharged on the same date, use the codes for Observation or inpatient care services [including admission and discharge services 99234-99236 as appropriate.

Ok, the patient was admitted to obs on the 08/13 and discharged from obs on 8/14.  Would 99217 be the correct code to use for these services.  We have a disagreement in the office.

Thanks


----------



## Naveen Rachagolla (Nov 28, 2012)

Your claim should have two codes one for admitting and the other is for discharging as these two are not happened on the same day.

Use Observations services codes from 99218 - 99226 for admitting on 08/13 and 
Use Observation care discharge code 99217 for discharging the patient on 08/14.

99217 is used only if the patient is discharged from observation, if the discharge date is other than the admitting date.

If admitted and discharged on the same day weather from observation or from hospital use codes 99234 - 99236.


----------



## knperry (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------

